# I hate needles



## Leon (Aug 18, 2008)

i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. 

*You are now scheduled to Donate Whole Blood. 
Wednesday, August 20, 2008 at 3:45 PM
First Solar Bloodmobile Bus
801 Cedar Park Blvd
Perrysburg, OH 43551 *

i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles. i hate needles.





GAH! i HATE needles


----------



## Groff (Aug 18, 2008)

+1 because I share your phobia.

I'm not too scared anymore, I forced myself to watch them draw blood when I had to get bloodwork done 2 years ago, so it's not as intimidating anymore.

But man do I hate getting shots..... It never hurts going in, only when they yoink it out.


EDIT: Am I the only one who thought this thread was titled "I hate noodles" in the forums spy???


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2008)

snap

i hate needles as well


----------



## Leon (Aug 18, 2008)

i  noodles.



i've had blood taken before, and even though i'm very scientific and curious about everything and anything medical, i had absolutely NO desire whatsoever to see the blood dripping out of my arm. i didn't have to force myself to not look, i just didn't want to see it


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 18, 2008)

Why donate blood if you hate needles? 

The last time I donated blood I ended a pin cushion because it took forever for them to fine a vein.


----------



## Leon (Aug 18, 2008)

because i can't talk trash about people who have never given blood if i've never given blood


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 18, 2008)

I gave blood on friday 

I don't mind needles, in fact when I was younger, when I was having a load of injections before going to Africa, I would always start laughing for no reason 

If I ever had a skag habit I'd be in bits 24 hours a day


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Leon is a mu-fuckin' saint. 

You suffer for your matyrdom, bro.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2008)

At least you're doing it for a good cause Leon!  I too hate needles but with my medical issues I've just accepted that I have to get blood drawn every 3 months to make sure my meds aren't accidentally killing me!  You get used to it after a while, but it's still not something I look forward to.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 18, 2008)

I never understood needle phobia.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

+1 to needle phobia, i hate them with a passion.

Which didn't help when the needle pit scene in saw 2 caught me off guard.


----------



## Groff (Aug 18, 2008)

Petef2007 said:


> +1 to needle phobia, i hate them with a passion.
> 
> Which didn't help when the needle pit scene in saw 2 caught me off guard.



OMG that was probably the only time I've EVER had to look away at a movie because I was totally freaked the fuck out...


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I never understood needle phobia.



It's not so much stuff like getting a shot that bothers me, it's more of when I have to have one stuck in my arm for long periods of time. The last time I went into the hospital they had some noob nurse put my IV in and I told her it was hurting not too long after. She said it was fine and not to worry about it. A few hours later it turned bright red and got way puffy around the penetration site and when I called another nurse who knew what she was doing she screamed at the first nurse because apparently her fuckup could have done permanent damage.  That's why I hate needles at least.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 18, 2008)

i enjoy them. shots are fairly boring but giving blood or plasma is pretty fun. not as much fun as a few thousand pokes of a multi-needled tattoo gun, but entertaining none the less.


jym


----------



## Leon (Aug 18, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You suffer for your matyrdom, bro.



i'll be suffering for a fallen BGSU Alumni 

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: garcia3441


----------



## Diogene303 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey i feel for you ......

I don't like needles ...but his the strange one i can sit and have tattoo's done on my body all day ....but you want to take blood from me and i faint big time. 

All the nurse's laugh when they take my blood as they go "oh a big man like you with tattoo's" ......it makes them laugh. 

Diogene


----------



## S-O (Aug 18, 2008)

I start laughing when I have blood taken, nurses look at my like I am crazy, 6' 3''+ guys freaking out tends to make people worry...who knew?


----------



## Shotglass (Aug 18, 2008)

Needles have never bothered me, which is odd, because I'm afraid of a lot of other things that are a LOT less risky and dangerous.


----------



## darren (Aug 18, 2008)

I gave blood once, and ended up with a bruise from the shoulder to the wrist on my left arm.

Won't be doing that again!


----------



## Shotglass (Aug 18, 2008)

I would love to give blood too, but I can't. *sigh*


----------



## Jason (Aug 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I never understood needle phobia.



+ a gabillion..


----------



## Nerina (Aug 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I never understood needle phobia.



Me neither....


----------



## Shannon (Aug 18, 2008)

Leon,
The answer you seek is simple.

"Don't go near needles."

That is all.


----------



## forelander (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Me neither....



You people have obviously never seen what trainee nurses (read: every nurse at a blood donation place, ever) incapable of finding a vein can do to someone's arm.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 19, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> It's not so much stuff like getting a shot that bothers me, it's more of when I have to have one stuck in my arm for long periods of time. The last time I went into the hospital they had some noob nurse put my IV in and I told her it was hurting not too long after. She said it was fine and not to worry about it. A few hours later it turned bright red and got way puffy around the penetration site and when I called another nurse who knew what she was doing she screamed at the first nurse because apparently her fuckup could have done permanent damage.  That's why I hate needles at least.



 WOW... just WOW dude 

I feel for you dude. You have no idea how many times me, my family, and my friends all fall victim to the n00b nurses that shouldn't even be holding a syringe at all.  Last week, my baby brother ended up with the n00b nurse for his shots and the lady put the needle in the wrong place so what does she do? MOVE IT AROUND IN HIS ARM. My BABY brother with a needle just digging around inside his arm 'cause this n00b didn't know what she was doing. 

Oh well, as for me.
I don't fear needles as much after all my piercings I've had.
It's just the annoying tingling feeling when my doctors need a blood sample that I hate.
I still get that nervous stomach feeling every now and then but I don't mind 'em as much anymore.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 19, 2008)

I hate needles too. I really have to focus to keep my heart rate down enough when they are doing blood draws on me. It's really easy to get nauseas because of it. There's actually quite a few people that pass out 15-30 minutes after being stuck, which if you're standing, could be fatal if you hit your head on the way down. There's a few deaths every year from that. 

You know how they teach us to do IV's? Well, first we practice on a synthetic arm... and then we practice on each other.


----------



## BigM555 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kudos for sucking it up to do your civic duty. 

I donate every month or two. 

I hope your not just planning to donate ONCE so you can bad mouth those that won't do it.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm donating blood tomarrow.


----------



## Leon (Aug 19, 2008)

BigM555 said:


> I hope your not just planning to donate ONCE so you can bad mouth those that won't do it.



well, i was 

but, i think that once i get through it, i'll see that it isn't a big deal, and will do it again


----------



## Drew (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm with Leon./ I gave blood for the first time to prove to myself that I wasn't not giving blood because I was afraid to. I've donated once since, and tried to donate a few months ago as well but was told I couldn't until this september because I'd been in a malarial risk zone. 

 


Leon! Go to India!


----------



## Groff (Aug 19, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm with Leon./ I gave blood for the first time to prove to myself that I wasn't not giving blood because I was afraid to. I've donated once since, and tried to donate a few months ago as well but was told I couldn't until this september because they met my liver.



Yikes.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 19, 2008)

I also don't like needles... I mean, it's not that I am afraid of needles, or anything... It's just that I get this weird, creepy feeling whenever I think of needles or anything related to needles. I can imagine those piercing my skin and the unpleasant feeling that comes with it... 

I've also wanted to give blood for quite some time now, just to overcome the fear/weirdness but there's a rule that you can't donate blood if you pierced your body in the previous six months. I pierced my ear 4 months ago... 

And yeah, that syringe/needle pit scene from saw 2 gave me nightmares for quite some time. I still hate it...


----------



## Regor (Aug 20, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I too hate needles but with my medical issues I've just accepted that I have to get blood drawn every 3 months to make sure my meds aren't accidentally killing me!



What meds r u on if you don't mind me asking? Just curious, now that I work in a hospital lab.



Petef2007 said:


> Which didn't help when the needle pit scene in saw 2 caught me off guard.



Yeah, that scene sucked!! I couldn't watch it either!



HighGain510 said:


> It's not so much stuff like getting a shot that bothers me, it's more of when I have to have one stuck in my arm for long periods of time. The last time I went into the hospital they had some noob nurse put my IV in and I told her it was hurting not too long after. She said it was fine and not to worry about it. A few hours later it turned bright red and got way puffy around the penetration site and when I called another nurse who knew what she was doing she screamed at the first nurse because apparently her fuckup could have done permanent damage.  That's why I hate needles at least.



Ugh!! Alright, I've got a bunch of tips to share, so read below for them



Buzz762 said:


> You know how they teach us to do IV's? Well, first we practice on a synthetic arm... and then we practice on each other.



Yes, that's how they do it, and there's nothing wrong with it. Sounds brutal, and it is. BUT it works. I had to do it. Its not that bad after you do it a few times.



Alright, here's a few helpful tips from your local medical 'expert'

1. If you don't feel comfortable with the nurse that is drawing your blood... ASK FOR ANOTHER NURSE. Fuck her feelings dudes. SERIOUSLY! Ask for another nurse. You have the complete right to ask. Don't feel pressured to have to let that nurse do it if she's fucking it up.
2. Tell them to wait 30 secs for the alcohol to dry before poking you. Takes away the burning. And DON'T let them blow on it or fan it to dry it quicker!! That contaminates the puncture site!! Defeats the purpose of the alcohol (Not to mention they're supposed to wipe in a circular motion going inward to outward).
3. If your tube has an additive (i.e. its not a red, red/grey speckled, yellow/gold topper on the tube), make sure they mix the tube after drawing it!! Especially lavender tops! Tubes like lavender, green, and light blue have additives to prevent clotting. If they don't mix the samples properly, your tube will clot and then the sample is useless and you'll have to get redrawn. Not good.
4. This one goes for HighGain5150 especially. If you're hooked up to an IV and you don't think its working right, tell them to remove it and try again. If they give you flak (Stop being a baby), tell them to please remove it and try again on the other arm, or you'll remove it yourself. Fucking pull it out if you have to. Seriously. By that point, there's no metal needle in your vein. I guarantee its a piece of plastic tubing at that point. Even if you pull it out not-straight, you won't hurt anything.

OR, the other option is this:







IV tubing will have a clamp like this (part in the upper right of pic). Pinch it closed. It'll stop the flow of the IV into your arm. If you don't feel comfortable pulling tube out of your arm, you'll keep yourself from getting fucked by closing the flow.


Remember 1 thing. Hospitals are a business. You are a client, customer, and source of revenue. Nurses deal with a lot of cranky patients, BUT their boss will remind them that you are the customer and they have to pay attention to your needs/demands. Don't be afraid to challenge their 'expertise'.


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2008)

HELL YEAH MOTHERFUCKERS! i gave some blood!

so, apparently, in addition to having a fear of needles, i also have a fear of blood


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 I hate needles
I don't mind my own blood or watching death scenes or mutilations, I cannot force myself to see someone injecting their skin.

Everytime something like that is coming up, I look away, and when I saw Saw 2, I was  I got chills.

I don't know why, I just can't bear the sight.


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 26, 2008)

i was really afraid of needles. i screamed a lot when i was small and saw a needle. the whole hospital heard that  but the fear went away when i was 14. i just thought "fuck it, it doesn't hurt as much as breaking your fuckin bones" (I had broken left arm 2 times, and both times oblique fracture, had to overgo anesthesia both times). but i'd rather donate sperm than blood


----------



## Leon (Jun 11, 2009)

Leon said:


> well, i was
> 
> but, i think that once i get through it, i'll see that it isn't a big deal, and will do it again



I signed up to give blood again, this coming Sunday.

^80,000,000


----------



## Jason (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Jun 11, 2009)

Leon said:


> I signed up to give blood again, this coming Sunday.
> 
> ^80,000,000



Imagine the needle braking in half as soon as the doctor tries to push it into your moderators skin


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 11, 2009)

Epic bump


----------

